#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  zwanger

## fatimabjk

ik ben 45 jaar ben marokkaanse getrouwd moeder van 4 kindere ben 2 maanden zwanger door me buurjongen hoe moet ik dat oplossen voor dat me man dat te weten te komt

----------


## cartman

Hahahahhahhaah doe je goed!

----------


## rokaiza

> ik ben 45 jaar ben marokkaanse getrouwd moeder van 4 kindere ben 2 maanden zwanger door me buurjongen hoe moet ik dat oplossen voor dat me man dat te weten te komt


Is this like.....for real!!! :moe:

----------


## Mezelf_man

netjes gedaan moet ik zeggen vraag dat toch gewoon aan je buurjongen

----------


## m_marokkia

Tja, dat is aan jezelf. Als 't zo makkelijk is om je benen te spreiden, dan zal er ook vast wel 'n makkelijke oplossing zijn.

Zoals ze op de kleuterschool zeggen: eigen schuld dikke bult, h.

----------


## fatimabjk

ja maar me buurjongen is nog 16 jaar waar ik zwanger van ben

----------


## Mezelf_man

ik weet echt niet wat ik hierop moet zeggen als dit waar is tenminste.
te gek voor woorden.

----------


## Knutselsmurf

> ... ben 2 maanden zwanger door me buurjongen hoe moet ik dat oplossen voor dat me man dat te weten te komt


Abortus mag tot het kind buiten het lichaam van de moeder zou kunnen overleven. 
Die grens ligt nu voor de Strafwet bij 24 weken. 
Artsen in abortusklinieken houden in de praktijk 22 weken aan als grens. 
Dat is omdat artsen tot op 2 weken nauwkeurig de duur van de zwangerschap kunnen bepalen. 

Abortus in een abortuskliniek wordt betaald uit de Algemene Wet Bijzondere Ziektekosten (AWBZ). 
Wie legaal in Nederland woont of werkt, betaalt dus meestal niet zelf voor een abortus.


Bron : Voorwaarden abortus | Abortus | Rijksoverheid.nl

----------


## 3aylaaa

Als je dat doet achter zijn rug, dan is dit je straf van Allah
Eerlijk zijn tegen hem en scheiden, want een vrouw dit dat achter haar mans rug doet is haar man niet waard.
Als je problemen met je man hebt , moet je dat met hem bespreken en niet egoistisch zijn en vergeten dat je 4 kinderen hebt.
Nu zijn zij weer de dupe

ASlm

----------


## masterQ

> ik ben 45 jaar ben marokkaanse getrouwd moeder van 4 kindere ben 2 maanden zwanger door me buurjongen hoe moet ik dat oplossen voor dat me man dat te weten te komt


Haha dat zegt een moeder van 4 kinderen...

Gewoon tegen je man zeggen dat de kind van hem is en je neemt je buurjongen ook als je zoon dan valt het minder op als er nog een blonde kind ik de famillie zit. Even tellen dan heb je in totaal 6 kinderen...dat is dus 6 x kinderbijslag

----------


## Bolletje27

Pfff gewoon doen of die kind van je man is niks aan de hand jij weet ook niet of je man braaf is

----------


## Muwahhidah

> Pfff *gewoon doen of die kind van je man is* niks aan de hand jij weet ook niet of je man braaf is


wauw wat een advies

----------


## sarami

Wat zijn dit voor een belachelijke adviezen. Biecht de waarheid op en laat dan maar over je heen komen wat er gebeurd. Moge Allah je vergeven. Ameen.

----------


## Nassiravski

> Pfff gewoon doen of die kind van je man is niks aan de hand jij weet ook niet of je man braaf is


Totdat het kindje ouder word en verdacht veel op de buurjongen gaat lijken.  :maf3:

----------


## modroes

ik zal je zeggen omdat je met een kind van 16 jr naar bed geweest dan vraag dan jou buurman of hij wilt zn hond aan jou kunnen lenen dan en hij zal je goed maken

----------


## modroes

maken is paken

----------


## LiefsteEngeltje

hhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah OMG k kom niet meer bij 16 jaaar wtfff heb je hersens in je kut ofzo

----------


## souf_92

Salam, Ik ben geschokt door de onbeschofte reacties van sommige mensen. Zuster je hebt een fout begaan, je hebt de invloed van shajtaan niet kunnen negeren. Dat gebeurt dagelijks met miljoenen mensen. Het is nu aan u om berouw te tonen aan god. Allah is vergevingsgezind ook voor de mensen die grove fouten maken. Zeg de waarheid aan je man en pleeg geen abortus, dat is tegen de wil van god. Maak gebruik van de situatie om je vier kinderen en dit kind de islam aan te leren. Zo kan een fout je redding worden in het hiernamaals. Als u niet voldaan bent van je verlangen naar intimiteit met je man dan moet u hem erover aanspreken. In de islam is de man en de vrouw verplicht om in elkaars verlangen te voldoen. Vertrouw in allah, en geef je leven een positieve wending inschalah. Wasalamoealikoemwarahmatoelahiwabarakatoeh

----------


## souf_92

Mensen indien ik iets verkeerd gezegd heb ,wijs me dan op mijn fouten a.u.b.

----------


## tawayagherst

Souf_92 mashaAllah wijze uitspraak

----------


## Loubnalulu

Ja, zou jij dat ook zeggen als iemand dat met jouw kind van 16 gedaan zou hebben. Jongen of meisje.
Die vrouw is gewoon een pedofiel, iemand van 16 is nog een KIND.
En als volwassenen hoor je beter te weten.
En het feit dat jij een vrouw bent die het met kleine jongetjes doet, maakt je niet minder misselijk dan een vieze oude man die het met kleine meisjes doet.

Dus ja, vraag vergiffenis, zeker.
En dan moet je maar gewoon mazzel hebben als het met een sisser afloopt.

----------


## Zahra22

Owillie waar gaat het heen met de Marokkaanse vrouw, als dit echt is?

----------


## Cleo_patra

Whow mounkar, 
Hoe durf je !! 
Maar zeg de waarheid hoe moeilijk het ook is ..

----------


## aker3ie28

Mensen Mensen, Topic is nogal oud.. uik denk dat ze al bevallen is.

----------


## Temsemen78

Dat meen je niet is dit een leugen

----------


## leilah24

Abortus plegen. De waarheid komt toch ooit uit....

----------


## aitouzine070

Trieste Milf igg tfou

----------


## AzizBb

Hahahahah

----------


## rik00s

Zuster 
Eerst en vooral je hebt een fout gedaan maar Allah weet het beste, in de islam mag je een arbortus doen als het kind jonger is dan 3 maanden. Langer wordt uitgesloten en is het inderdaad een taboo om een arbotus ooit te doen
ieder geval je kunt eerlijk zijn en het kindje de leven gunnen maar dat je man er mee akkoord gaat zou wat moeilijk worden.
- Broeder Bekeerling Rik

----------


## _Fariddd

hahahahahahahahahaha gevaarlijk gwn wollah vrouwen van tegenwoordig ahahhaahha helemaal leip ouwe ahahahahhaahahahhah ik kom niet bij bij sommige gevallen hierow 
43 jaar en zoekt aandacht van 16 astagfiru Allah

----------


## Salwalb

Leugens

----------


## amir1

> ja maar me buurjongen is nog 16 jaar waar ik zwanger van ben



Ik vind het ongelooflijk

----------


## SamirPlus

> Haha dat zegt een moeder van 4 kinderen...
> 
> Gewoon tegen je man zeggen dat de kind van hem is en je neemt je buurjongen ook als je zoon dan valt het minder op als er nog een blonde kind ik de famillie zit. Even tellen dan heb je in totaal 6 kinderen...dat is dus 6 x kinderbijslag


Hahahahahahahaaha  :grote grijns:

----------


## SamirPlus

> hahahahahahahahahaha gevaarlijk gwn wollah vrouwen van tegenwoordig ahahhaahha helemaal leip ouwe ahahahahhaahahahhah ik kom niet bij bij sommige gevallen hierow 
> 43 jaar en zoekt aandacht van 16 astagfiru Allah


Dude, de starter van dit topic is gewoon een jongen van 16 en heeft gewoon die puberale drangen om de buurvrouw te doen enz.
Hij vraagt zich nu hardop af of dat wel goed zal aflopen, dat vind ik dan wel weer sterk van deze jongeman.
Hij denkt wel na, voordat hij zoiets doet, dus hij is er op voorbereid mocht het ooit tot zo een situatie leiden.
Maar ja, wat een gekken, als deze jongen een Marokkaan is, dan heb ik medelijden met z'n omgeving! :P

----------

